
The WannaCry Killswitch story feels like bullshit - dsr12
https://cybersecpolitics.blogspot.com/2017/08/the-killswitch-story-feels-like-bullshit.html
======
xxdesmus
This blog post is total BS.

Finding the killswitch was not challenging - any number of other people would
have found it.

You’re just spreading FUD, and we don’t need more BS right now.

